# Multiple Slow Motion Settings on the C70?



## Erniedogs (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi, Canon Rumors:

I have a new C70, and I'm trying to figure out how to have a few custom settings, IF possible.

If I want to shoot mostly in 60 fps (for a 30fps timeline), but want two other main shooting modes, 120 fps and 30 fps (also for a 30 fps timeline), can I set up the C70 to switch to each mode with a single click? So far, I can't figure this out ----again, I'd like to kind of settle in 60, then have the option to switch quickly to each of the other modes (30 and 120), if necessary.

This was a breeze on the GH5---but might not be doable on the C70?

Thanks for your time, either way.

Ernie


----------



## mkabi (Mar 11, 2022)

Erniedogs said:


> Hi, Canon Rumors:
> 
> I have a new C70, and I'm trying to figure out how to have a few custom settings, IF possible.
> 
> ...



Its doable. I don't own one myself so I can't guide you.

Here:





That should be a start.


----------



## Erniedogs (Mar 11, 2022)

mkabi said:


> Its doable. I don't own one myself so I can't guide you.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


I saw this, excellent!


mkabi said:


> Its doable. I don't own one myself so I can't guide you.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


i


----------



## Wildlife Vids (May 30, 2022)

Not sure whether this answers your question, but I’ll share what we do: set 60fps in the menu and shoot that way as default method; set custom button 7 to “Slow/Fast” and custom button 8 to “Slow/Fast FPS”. So when we do slow motion we hit 7 to enter S&F then immediately hit 8 and scroll to 120. If you wanted to do 30fps you’d do the same thing and in the last step scroll to 30. It’s a lot faster doing it than describing it in writing. Hope this helps.


----------

